# cigarettes 50 cents (?)



## Brendan Burgess (13 Oct 2020)

€14 now a pack


----------



## Leper (13 Oct 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> €14 now a pack



. . . . . . there goes my weight allowance on future returning from Spain. Being a non smoker I'd recommend the minister should reduce the excise on cigarettes and perhaps our economy will profit rather than that of Spain.


----------

